# How do you deal with rain?



## Nebulous (Nov 26, 2022)

How do you deal with rain?

Do you use an umbrella or raincoat?

Or just ignore it?


----------



## Jay (Nov 28, 2022)

I love the rain, so I ignore it.


----------

